# Poem with the line 'they are never ours to keep'?



## Doormouse (17 December 2010)

A friend lost her horse yesterday and I remember a few months ago seeing a lovely poem with the line 'they are never ours to keep' in it and was wondering if anyone knew the full poem and could send it to me as I would like to write her a card with the poem.  Thank you.


----------



## allatno10 (17 December 2010)

Is it this one

When loved ones have to leave us and we dont want them to go
Remember we must set them free and let their spirits grow
For we cant have them all the time sometimes they have to leave
And we are left here on this earth and all we can do is grieve
For our loss is so very hard and it hurts us really deep
But remember angels belong to god and are never ours to keep
We have to let their souls be free and let their essence fly 
They have not gone they are up above and saying please dont cry 


----------



## Doormouse (17 December 2010)

Thank you that is a lovely one.  I think the one I read before had something about horses being on loan to us as well?


----------



## Walrus (17 December 2010)

Don&#8217;t cry for the horses
That life has set free 
A million white horses 
Forever to be 
Don&#8217;t cry for the horses 
Now in God's hands 
As they dance and they prance 
To a heavenly band 
They were ours as a gift 
But never to keep 
As they close their eyes 
Forever to sleep 
Their spirits unbound 
On silver wings they fly 
A million white horses 
Against the blue sky 
Look up into heaven 
You'll see them above 
The horses we lost 
The horses we loved 
Manes and tails flowing 
They gallop through time 
They were never yours 
They were never mine 
Don't cry for the horses 
They will be back someday 
When our time has come 
They will show us the way 
Do you hear that soft nicker 
Close to your ear 
Don&#8217;t cry for the horses 
Love the ones that are here


----------



## Doormouse (17 December 2010)

Walrus you are a star thank you.  The poem makes me cry just reading it and it wasn't my horse!  Really grateful, thanks.


----------



## Walrus (17 December 2010)

The Foal 

I'll lend you for a little while my grandest foal, HE said.

for you to love while he's alive and mourn when he is dead.

It may be one or twenty years, or days or months, you see, 

but will you, till I take him back, take care of him for me? 

He'll bring his charms to gladden you, and should his stay be brief,

you'll have treasured memories as solace for your grief.

I cannot promise he will stay, since all from earth return,

but there are lessons taught on earth I want this foal to learn.

I've looked the wide world over In my search for teachers true.

And from the throngs that crowd life's lanes, with trust, I've chosen you.

Now will you give him total love? not think the labor vain,

nor hate me when I come here to take him back again?

I know you'll give him tenderness and love will bloom each day,

and for the happiness you've known, forever grateful stay 

But should I come and call for him much sooner than you'd planned,

you'll brave the bitter grief that comes, and someday, understand,


----------



## Empy&Treacle (17 December 2010)

My time's come my dear,
As it comes for us all
Hug me close one last time 
As I lay in my stall

I feel you shudder,
But there's no need to cry
I'll tell you the secret
of why horses die

I got to a pasture that's
far away and above, 
But know that we're forever 
bound by our love

I'll make hoofprints to heaven 
So you'll find your way, 
Wear the path smooth to 
keep you from wandering astray

I'll carry your guardian angel nearby,
With my wings wipe the tears from 
your soul when you cry,

If you're ever alone, 
Or your life's hard to lead, 
Close your eyes and remember 
Me, your eternal steed

Who awaits, at the gates
to carry you home 
So the last journey you make 
Is not made alone

On my golden hooves we'll gallop, 
And on silver wings fly, 
Yes, this is the secret 
Of why horses die.

The Secret
by Annamaria Tadlock

Another one


----------



## Doormouse (17 December 2010)

Thank you everyone, I'm sure these will help her a bit.  He was an old horse but it was so unexpected and he just had a heart attack which was a terrible shock.


----------



## teresagarsden (17 December 2010)

Sat here at my desk crying my eyes out everybody now thinks I am a nutter.
What great poems guys.


----------



## supagran (17 December 2010)

Probably not the poem you are thinking of - but I think these are beautiful

"I'll lend you for a little while, my Grandest Foal." God said,
"For you to love while he's alive, and mourn for when he's dead.
It may be one, or twenty years.
Or days or months, you see.
But will you 'till I take him back,
take care of him for me? 
He'll bring you charms to gladden you,
and should his stay be brief,
You'll have those treasured memories
as solace for your grief.
I cannot promise he will stay,
since all from earth return.
But there are lessons taught on earth
I want this foal to learn.
I've looked the whole world over
in my search for teachers true
And from the throngs that crowd life's lanes,
with trust I've selected you.
Now, will you give him all your love,
nor think the labour vain,
Nor hate me when I come
to take him home again?
I know you'll give him tenderness,
and love will bloom each day,
And for the happiness you've known,
you will forever grateful stay.
But should I come and call for him
much sooner than you planned,
You'll brave the bitter grief that comes,
and maybe understand."


I'll Lend You A Foal

I'll lend you for a little while
My grandest foal, He said.
For you to love while he's alive
And mourn for when he's dead.

It may be one or twenty years,
Or days or months, you see.
But will you, till I take him back
Take care of himr for me?

He'll bring his charms to gladden you,
And should his stay be brief
You'll have his treasured memories
As solance for your grief.

I can't promise how long the stay,
Since all from earth return.
But there are lessons taught on earth
That from this special foal you'll learn.

I've looked the wide world over
In my search for teachers true.
And from the throngs that crowd life's lanes
With trust, I've chosen you.

Now will you give him all your love?
Nor think the labor vain,
Nor hate me when I come
To take him back again?

I know you'll give him tenderness
And love will bloom each day.
And for the happiness you've known
You will forever grateful stay.

But should I come and call for him
Much sooner than you planned,
You'll brave the bitter grief that comes
And then you'll understand......

They are special needing little souls
That give more than they take,
But leave behind their tiny hoofprints
on our heart,
To forever trot on past their wake.


----------



## HollyJ (17 December 2010)

teresagarsden said:



			Sat here at my desk crying my eyes out everybody now thinks I am a nutter.
		
Click to expand...

Me too - such beautiful words! Never fail to raise a tear for my beautiful old boy!


----------



## Wimbles (17 December 2010)

i also like this one

From time to time, people tell me, 'lighten up, it's just a horse,' or, 'that's a lot of money for just a horse'. They don't understand the distance traveled, the time spent, or the costs involved for 'just a horse.' 

Some of my proudest moments have come about with 'just a horse.' Many hours have passed and my only company was 'just a horse,' but I did not once feel slighted. 

Some of my saddest moments have been brought about by 'just a horse,' and in those days of darkness, the gentle touch of 'just a horse' gave me comfort and reason to overcome the dark. 

Those who think it's 'just a horse,' probably also use phrases like 'just a friend,' 'just a sunrise,' or 'just a promise.' 'Just a horse' brings into my life the very essence of friendship, trust, and pure unbridled joy. 'Just a horse' brings out the compassion and patience that makes me a better person. 

Because of 'just a horse' I rise early, take long walks, and look longingly to the future. So for me and folks like me, it's not 'just a horse' but an embodiment of all the hopes and dreams of the future, the fond memories of the past, and the pure joy of the moment. 

'Just a horse' brings out what's good in me and diverts my thoughts away from myself and the worries of the day. 

I hope that someday others have the opportunity to understand that it's not 'just a horse' but the thing that gives me humanity and keeps me from being 'just a woman.'

So the next time you hear the phrase 'just a horse,' smile. You are one of the blessed few who understands.


----------



## Apercrumbie (17 December 2010)

I'm now crying my eyes out!  These poems are so lovely and so true.


----------



## miss_bird (17 December 2010)

wow guys these poems bring back all my memories of my wonderful horses that went off to be angels this year, brought a few tears to my eyes


----------



## misst (17 December 2010)

Somewhere in time's own space
There must be some sweet pastured place
Where creeks sing on and tall trees grow
Some paradise where horses go,
For by the love that guides my pen
I know great horses live again.

One of my favourites.


----------



## alpha1 (17 December 2010)

Reading these have made me cry! Such lovely words!


----------



## Kellys Heroes (17 December 2010)

Beautiful xx


----------

